# Help??? How to fish bridges for sheepshead



## prelude13 (Sep 15, 2013)

I need some information on how to most effectively fish bridge pylons for sheepshead. My dad is coming into town this weekend and it seems the only thing biting right now are sheepies. I've tried fishing bridges once before but kept drifting around too much. Is it legal to tie up to a pylon? Any ideas on how to keep the yaks on top of the fish?

Also whats the best bait for sheepies? I've heard about using oysters but am not sure where to get them or hook them up. I'll most likely be going either to bob sykes or destin bridge to fish this weekend. Any info is greatly appreciated!


----------



## Donnie24 (Jan 12, 2013)

I can give you a few tips to fish for sheepshead on bob Sykes. Since the sheepshead bite should be getting hot in the next couple of weeks I would try targeting them. I usually will use a Carolina rig with with a 1oz weight depending how fast the currents kicking if it's not bad ill use like 2 split shots. Aslo you want to use really small j hooks (eagle claw 084-size 4 hook). Personally I'll use a little treble hook an little i mean like a treble hook for brim. For bait either shrimp or fiddlers usally it seems like they like fiddlers better so I'll get more of them. Also I use really light tackle (small rod an reel with 6-14lb test) for sheepshead cause they can be extremely finiky sometimes. For hooking the fiddlers I hook them right above there back leg cause it keeps them alive longer, the shrimp I put the hook in the it's backgoing down threw the bottom of the shrimp then push it back towards the top of it (if that makes sense) as it gives it a live presentation. For the oysters I've never used em but people say to put the meat inside of s little peice of panty hose so that oyster will stay on the hook. I'll usually drop them on the bottom next to the piling an either bump on the bottom or reel it a couple inches to feet off the bottom as close to the piling as you can. Also don't just fish one piling go up an down looking for them an trying different pilings. Last but not least you got to be PATIENT an don't give up if you don't catch any on the first trip, it'll come around. Good luck an hope it helps!


----------



## Gator McKlusky (Oct 8, 2013)

Great advice on rigging. Although I don't believe treble hooks are legal anymore for sheep's. No disrespect just trying to keep the op out of trouble...


----------



## Donnie24 (Jan 12, 2013)

Gator McKlusky said:


> Great advice on rigging. Although I don't believe treble hooks are legal anymore for sheep's. No disrespect just trying to keep the op out of trouble...


No your fine man, I didn't know that. Thanks for the heads up though! Also if your fishing from your yak take a hoe or flat head shovel ans cape the barnacles off the pilings an they should come right to you if there around.


----------



## bdyboarder86 (Apr 25, 2013)

i agree with all that you have said however i will say if you have never fished for them good luck. they can be a sum b***h to catch. they are very soft biters and a lot of people (like me) cant feel them bite half the time. but buddy that is some good eats!


----------



## Gator McKlusky (Oct 8, 2013)

Donnie24 said:


> No your fine man, I didn't know that. Thanks for the heads up though! Also if your fishing from your yak take a hoe or flat head shovel ans cape the barnacles off the pilings an they should come right to you if there around.


Since I posted I have been trying to find the rule. What I found.is that the rule is not specific to.sheepshead. what the fwc did was set a rule.that prohibits fishing with a treble.hook with live.or.dead natural bait. So it's not just sheep's.you can't fish for.specks with a live shrimp and small treble either...in Fl.


----------



## Donnie24 (Jan 12, 2013)

Gator McKlusky said:


> Since I posted I have been trying to find the rule. What I found.is that the rule is not specific to.sheepshead. what the fwc did was set a rule.that prohibits fishing with a treble.hook with live.or.dead natural bait. So it's not just sheep's.you can't fish for.specks with a live shrimp and small treble either...in Fl.


See that dosent make sense, not trying to start an argument. It dosent make sense your not supposed to use a treble hooks but artificial baits have treble hooks so I don't get that rule an what about the peir fishermen everyone uses treble hooks.


----------



## Gator McKlusky (Oct 8, 2013)

http://www.myfwc.com/fishing/saltwater/recreational/sheepshead/

Note where it says multiple hooks are not permitted.

Ill admit the rule.seems confusing but I found this thread that may help. http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f21/what-multiple-hook-48949/


----------



## bay slayer (May 26, 2008)

They have been catching a bunch at pcola pier.


----------



## Blake R. (Mar 17, 2009)

Rule makes perfect sense. A lot of people will set out a live bait rod and not pick it up until it's doubled over with a fish. With a treble hook, you're going to hook the fish deep in the gut and gills. If it's an undersized fish, you're basically feeding the crabs. Same situation with a circle hook, fish is hooked in the lips.

As far as pier fishermen, I haven't seen many treble hooks that were on rods that guys weren't holding. Most of the king fishing done is a visual strike. They see the fish hit, set the hook. Also the fish they are targeting are more prone to slash at a bait than a speck or red, meaning less deep hooks.


----------



## servo765 (May 25, 2013)

You *may not* stick a treble into half a menhaden and fish for Redfish, or into a fiddler crab and fish for Sheepshead.

See the below chart: all species with a T have the Treble prohibition

http://www.myfwc.com/media/2714988/Coastal-species-quick-chart.pdf

You *may* stick it into your bait for Kings.

http://www.myfwc.com/media/2714384/Reef-fish-pelagic-quick-chart.pdf

Interestingly, trebles are good to go for all reef fish and pelagics except for Tripletail. Wouldn't have pegged them for a pelagic, but then again I don't get out much.

The issue with said pier fishermen (among others) is that, who is to say that I am not fishing for Kings when I drop a treble with a fiddler crab on a bridge piling in Feb/March…


Edit: sharks also share the same treble prohibition


----------

